# Direct ML and Rayteacing not showing as active?



## Hassamjafri (Mar 4, 2020)

Can anyone explain me why these are unchecked? i tried everything but its not working, driver is up to date, even tried fresh installations of both gpu drivers and gpu-z itself, any solution or its just a bug in gpu z?
i had that active before though and its a brand new card


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hassamjafri said:


> Can anyone explain me why these are unchecked? i tried everything but its not working, driver is up to date, even tried fresh installations of both gpu drivers and gpu-z itself, any solution or its just a bug in gpu z?
> i had that active before though and its a brand new card



Do they work in game?


----------



## Hassamjafri (Mar 4, 2020)

i have to check that part, let me try something if i have a game with RTX


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2020)

If it works in game, I wouldn't worry about it too much.  I am not aware of anything special being needed for GPUZ to pick up those features or to be usable in game nor am I aware of bugs with GPUZ.  Seems as though have done the basics but I am sure someone else will chime in with some better answers.


----------



## Hassamjafri (Mar 4, 2020)

okay lets see if its working in the games, thanks


----------



## mbeeston (Mar 4, 2020)

depends on when you open gpu-z.. sometimes they don't load those checks if the drivers not completely loaded. same thing happens with my 1070, doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Hassamjafri (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh, i tried it after having my pc on for several minutes, just freaking out coz i just bought the new gpu yesterday haha


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 4, 2020)

@W1zzard might be able to answer that.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 4, 2020)

Direct ml: which windows 10 version do you have?

Raytracing: that's strange, what do you see in advanced tab, directx 12?


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 4, 2020)

Ray Tracing support started with Windows 10 1809, and later.


----------



## Hassamjafri (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh cool, that might be it i guess coz i hasent updated my windows, currently updating that, will get back to you guys after work tonight, thanks alot


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hassamjafri said:


> Oh cool, that might be it i guess coz i hasent updated my windows, currently updating that, will get back to you guys after work tonight, thanks alot



Hopefully it works out for you, updates can be troublesome.


----------



## Hassamjafri (Mar 4, 2020)

Yeah i tried updating this morning but seems like my RAID drivers were conflicting with windows update so i gotta update them too i guess, ill try this all tonight after work haha


----------



## Stry (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm on Windows 10 1909, and this is my GPU-Z. A heads up, DirectML won't be a thing until the next version of Windows 10, 2004.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 4, 2020)

on 1909 directml is usable


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 4, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> on 1909 directml is usable


Supported in 1903 as well because 1909 was a incremental update from 1903.


----------



## Hassamjafri (Mar 5, 2020)

So apparently it was because of the windows update haha, its working fine now after the update, thanks alot guys

all good now


----------



## Stry (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh jeeze, DirectMachineLearning, I got that mixed up with the new WMMI in DX12 in Windows 10 20H1 (2004), my bad.


----------



## Hassamjafri (Mar 5, 2020)

Hahaha cool


----------

